# doing bookshelf with id oem 2.5



## xprime4 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi guy,

i don't know alot about diy home audio, but i want to do my own cabinet. I'll be using id oem 6.5 v2.5. My receiver seems to be stable at 4ohm with my own test, i'm just looking for some suggestion

what tweeters should i use with them? i was thinking one mid + one tweeter per side, just don't know what would be a nice and not too expensive tweeter set to match them with. And about the crossover, can i use the one coming in the vc-100 tweeter set? 3k cut, 12db sloppe from what i remember

how big should the cabinet be? ported or not? looking for some nice midbass


----------



## xprime4 (Sep 7, 2009)

bump?


----------



## xprime4 (Sep 7, 2009)

bump again, 

i remember seing few of you people running these in ht... where are you at?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Something like these-

Crossover:
Parts-Express.comayton XO2W-3.5K 2-Way Crossover 3,500 Hz | crossover speaker crossover crossover network lc network 2 way crossover daytoncrossovers-10408 2w3wcrossovers090109
Or http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=260-144

Tweeter:
Parts-Express.com:Bohlender Graebener Neo3-PDRW Planar Tweeter w/Back Cup | neo3pdr planar tweeter ribbon tweeter planar transducer


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

wow, thats a REALLY nice set of drivers - especially the tweeters, to be using a premade crossover...... a bit of a waste?

If you are serious about it, (and spending $200 on drivers alone is a serious enough in DIY i think) you should go ask one of many crossover gurus over on PE tech talk. The main problem you will encounter is the fact that no one over there knows anything about the ID OEMs. If you can somehow find (probably from the seller), or measure yourself, the freq response profile and the impedance plot, then they can give you a tweeter suggestion and draw up a custom crossover within a day! And that will sound 29847x better. 

Or, the easiest option is to go and build an existing design, which you will find thousands of on the PE forum. I think spending what you are spending on the ID OEMs and the planars you can build very very good 2-way home audio monitors.


----------



## xprime4 (Sep 7, 2009)

I did get them at a nice price locally. It seems like they have nothing to do with id. The are as beefy as the original oem. I heard they can play alot higher... up to 4k, so 3k at 12db sloppe would cut it nicely?

I asked Eric about this and he says he know nothing about these


----------

